# Citezen Replacement Strap Problem



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

hello. ive been given a modern citizen watch but i would like to change the metal strap to a racing black leather type one. the proiblem is the lugs are central pointing outwards not inwards like normal.

are there straps made for this type of arrangement or am i stuck with a metal strap? ive tried googling but cant find anyting applicable.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome.

Looks to me as if what you have there is an "integrated" bracelet. These are designed specifically for that particular watch - correspondingly, the lugs are non-standard (and a bloody nuisance). You could check with Citizen to see if they have a strap for this watch - or you could possibly adjust a strap yourself to fit, or you could have one made (Toshi straps would be your best bet there). If you can get the bracelt off - and it is held on with pins, as usual - either of the above latter options would work.

This article tells you all you need to know about straps

http://www.chronocen...raps.shtml#know

Hope that helps. 

.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the reply,most helpful, i will check the toshi straps out. i can get the strap off no problem, and i could augment a leather strap to fit, but what would stop the pin coming out??


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

IGGULDEN said:


> thanks for the reply,most helpful, i will check the toshi straps out. i can get the strap off no problem, and i could augment a leather strap to fit, but what would stop the pin coming out??


Can you get the bracelet off? If you can, and can take a close-up photo, then maybe we could make further suggestions. I'm guessing the bracelet is kept in place with pins, as normal? :dntknw:


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

will have a play with it tonight. thanks for the replies.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought citizen generally did straps and bracelets models - the last 01e or 53e of the model number usually denotes the strap.

Try googling the model number minus the last couple of numbers/letters - you never know.


----------

